# [incontro] GentooPub infrasettimanale

## codadilupo

visto che pare riscuotere piu' di un parere positivo, la butto li':

che ne dite di un gentooPub, ora aperitivo (18.00/18.30) a milano nella settimana di pasqua ? Una cosa tipo giovedi' 8 aprile, direi.

Cosi' riusciamo a essere intrasettimanali, senza rovinar la festa ai puristi del week-end  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> che ne dite di un gentooPub, ora aperitivo (18.00/18.30) a milano nella settimana di pasqua ? Una cosa tipo giovedi' 8 aprile, direi

 

Bhe, è un po' presto per parlarne ma in linea di massima mi andrebbe bene: infrasettimanale e in orario aperitivo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Va bene anche a me.

Ovviamente, non potrò esserci   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## b10m

Curiosita': ma a voi capita di lavorare?   :Smile: 

No perche' noi poveri mortali alle 18 siamo in ufficio...

----------

## codadilupo

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Curiosita': ma a voi capita di lavorare?  
> 
> No perche' noi poveri mortali alle 18 siamo in ufficio...

 

voi poveri mortali state messi meglio di me, che devo "chiedere" di andare il sabato  :Wink: 

P.S.: cmq basta organizzarsi: io arrivo alle 8.30 e scappo alle 17.00, tanto gli straordinari non me li pagano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cerri

Fate i bravi su: chi arriva prima aspetta gli altri...   :Very Happy:  Chi ultimo arriva, paga pegno!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Curiosita': ma a voi capita di lavorare?  
> 
> No perche' noi poveri mortali alle 18 siamo in ufficio...

 

Vedi che a studiare qualche vantaggio c'è? I lavoretti per arrotondare si gestiscono come meglio si crede: "capo, questa sera non ci sono, ho lezione"  :Laughing: 

----------

## b10m

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: cmq basta organizzarsi: io arrivo alle 8.30 e scappo alle 17.00, tanto gli straordinari non me li pagano 
> 
> Coda

 

Io arrivo alle 7.15 e me ne vado alle 17.30/18 e gli straordinari non me li pagano   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## alexerre

 :Rolling Eyes:  sottoscrivo Shev..

Salvo problemi dell'ultimo potrebbe andarmi bene..

Ma qualcosa un po' prima nn si riesce ad organizzare??

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io arrivo alle 7.15 e me ne vado alle 17.30/18 e gli straordinari non me li pagano  

 

Arrivo alle 8.30/9.00 e scappo alle 18.30/19.00. E gli straordinari non li pagano neanche a me  :Sad: 

Decisamente qui non si conoscono le mezze misure, o si danno appuntamenti per la sera stessa oppure si salta direttamente alla data rilascio della prossima major relase del kernel!  :Razz: 

Comunque infrasettimanale con quegli orari dovrebbe andar bene anche per me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

Io non so cosa faro' domani   :Shocked:  ma spero di esserci per quella data  :Smile:  Comunque la butto li': che ne dite di aggiungere agli appuntamenti giovedi' della prossima settimana (11 marzo)? 

Buona giornata a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Io non so cosa faro' domani   ma spero di esserci per quella data  Comunque la butto li': che ne dite di aggiungere agli appuntamenti giovedi' della prossima settimana (11 marzo)? 
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti 

 

Penso che potrei esserci  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anborn

'unque..

Giovedì 8 aprile non so neanche se sarò ancora su questo pianeta o sarò su Marte.. cmq penso di esserci.   :Very Happy: 

Per giovedì 11/03.. purtroppo non ci sono.. torno oltre confine questa domenica..   :Confused: 

Ciao

Anb

----------

## b10m

 *anborn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giovedì 8 aprile non so neanche se sarò ancora su questo pianeta o sarò su Marte.. cmq penso di esserci.  
> 
> 

 

Anche io ci sono (chiedo mezza giornata di permesso... 'mortacci vostra)

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Anche io ci sono (chiedo mezza giornata di permesso... 'mortacci vostra)

 

Addirittura mezza giornata? Se hai paura del traffico basta che prendi il treno  :Wink: 

----------

## b10m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Addirittura mezza giornata? Se hai paura del traffico basta che prendi il treno 

 

Io lavoro a Lorenteggio e abito a Monza... non so se hai presente. X andare al work devo x forza prendere la "bat-mobile" e quindi devo spostarmi di conseguenza.

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Io lavoro a Lorenteggio e abito a Monza... non so se hai presente. X andare al work devo x forza prendere la "bat-mobile" e quindi devo spostarmi di conseguenza.

 

Ho presente, ho presente. Per un annetto l'ho fatto partendo da Usmate.... con i mezzi pubblici

(ok, forse sono io ma ODIO restare nel traffico... preferisco leggere mentre qualcun'altro guida la metro/treno/bus  :Wink:  )

----------

## b10m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho presente, ho presente. Per un annetto l'ho fatto partendo da Usmate.... con i mezzi pubblici

 

Fortunello...   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Ma nessuno si incontra al centro dell'Italia? Nessuno? IUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU c'è nessuuuuuuuuuuuuunooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma nessuno si incontra al centro dell'Italia? Nessuno? IUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU c'è nessuuuuuuuuuuuuunooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

 

forse intorno a pasqua passo da frosinone.... ma per un ritrovo eno-gastronomico-musicale di deandreiani  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Ho presente, ho presente. Per un annetto l'ho fatto partendo da Usmate.... con i mezzi pubblici 
> 
> Fortunello...  

 

Beh, se non fosse per l'autobus post-metro era, tutto sommanto fattibile.

I miei colleghi che arrivavano in macchina impiegavano di più  :Wink: 

----------

## alexerre

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> che ne dite di aggiungere agli appuntamenti giovedi' della prossima settimana (11 marzo)? 

 

Molto interessante questa cosa  :Razz: 

Siamo sempre in zona aperitivo? 18.30 - 19?

----------

## b10m

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Molto interessante questa cosa 
> 
> Siamo sempre in zona aperitivo? 18.30 - 19?

 

Certamente! (credo...)

Per me potrebbe quasi andare bene

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *alexerre wrote:*   
> 
> Molto interessante questa cosa 
> 
> Siamo sempre in zona aperitivo? 18.30 - 19? 
> ...

 

Si potrebbe pensare a un appuntamento 18.00-18:30 direttamente al locale e lasciare la cosa molto "free", chi non può arrivare prima arriva all'ora cui riesce e chi deve andare via va via  :Wink: 

----------

## PXL

salve a tutti, sono nuovo di gentoo e di sto forum... ma se organizzate ancora qualcosa in zona luganese (o ticino) potrei anche farci na scappata (abito vicino a ponte tresa... )

a dire la verità ancora non ho finito di installarla... sapete.. su un portatile P2 366Mhz ci mette parecchio =) ahaah... starà compilando ancora adesso... e ho cominciato tutta la procedura ieri sera alle 7... stamattina alle 6 ho potuto avviare un bel: emerge system, dopo circa 6-7 ore di bootstrap.sh =)

----------

## shev

 *PXL wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, sono nuovo di gentoo e di sto forum... ma se organizzate ancora qualcosa in zona luganese (o ticino) potrei anche farci na scappata (abito vicino a ponte tresa... )

 

Benvenuto! 

Se non sbaglio hanno fatto un raduno in quelle zone poche settimane fa.

Questo vuol dire che sei stato sfortunato arrivando tardi per un pelo, ma fortunato perchè sicuramente ne faranno presto altri  :Wink: 

----------

## PXL

infatti avevo letto sul sito dell'incontro a lugano in febbraio =)

----------

## alexerre

Raga, ma voi avete un posto [leggasi pub] fisso dove beccarsi oppure si decide al volo?

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Raga, ma voi avete un posto [leggasi pub] fisso dove beccarsi oppure si decide al volo?

 

Dire posto fisso dopo che si sono visti una volta mi sembra ecessivo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io sarei per mantenere fissa la zona di riferimento (Staz. Garibaldi / Corso Como ) anche stavolta...

----------

## b10m

Anche per me e' una buona idea tenere le stesse abitudini, se giardate al post dell'incontro x il 6 c'e' uno schema di com'e' la stazione. Dopo il sopraluogo del 28 secondo me e' il meglio che si e' riusciti ad ottenere. X il pub in corso como e zone limitrofe ce n'e' a "bizzeffe"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come vi siete messi d'accordo allora, ditemi almeno metto sul sito gechi.it.

----------

## randomaze

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Anche per me e' una buona idea tenere le stesse abitudini, se giardate al post dell'incontro x il 6 c'e' uno schema di com'e' la stazione. Dopo il sopraluogo del 28 secondo me e' il meglio che si e' riusciti ad ottenere. X il pub in corso como e zone limitrofe ce n'e' a "bizzeffe"

 

Si, l'ASCII map del post di AkiRoss é abbastanza dettagliata.

Si potrebbe aggiungere anche il Bar ma non esageriamo  :Razz: 

----------

## alexerre

Per il pub che preferenze avete?

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Per il pub che preferenze avete?

 

Nelle immediatissime vicinanze mi vengono in mente il movida e quell'altro speculare di cui non ricordo il nome.

L'altra volta dove siete andati?

----------

## anborn

Al "qualcosa-tipo-cafferia" Novecento

Anb

PS= Shev o Fedeliallalinea... uno di voi mi mette su Gechi.it anche l'annuncio per il ritrovo di domani sera (vedi topic "[incontro] Milano 6 Marzo '04").

----------

## randomaze

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Al "qualcosa-tipo-cafferia" Novecento
> 
> 

 

Confermiamo questo "solito posto"?

Partecipanti?

----------

## anborn

Il nome del posto è: Caffè Novecento (corso Como)

..lí davanti c'è un buon ristorante (All'Isola).. e cmq ci sono almeno altri 3 pub e un altro ristorante nel giro di 30 metri (Milano rulez  :Cool:  ).

Buon GentooPub (anche se orfano del suo launcher originale  :Razz:  )

Ciao

Anb

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ditemi allora come siete d'accordo che lo metto sul sito dei gechi...

----------

## Aleksandra

Ho perso un po' il filo del discorso, se intendete questo giovedi' io ci sono e il locale, spero di aver capito bene, e' questo: http://www.milanotonight.it/locale.php/Novecento.html

Se per voi non fosse un problema proporrei un incontro davanti al pub   :Embarassed:   scusate ma non conosco molto bene la stazione di garibaldi... mi ci perdo  :Smile:  altrimenti girero' disperandomi per i treni ululando gechiiiiiiii dove sieteeeeee   :Laughing: 

/me che si fustiga perche' propone sempre diversivi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Ho perso un po' il filo del discorso, se intendete questo giovedi' io ci sono e il locale, spero di aver capito bene, e' questo: http://www.milanotonight.it/locale.php/Novecento.html

 

Si, sembra quello (non lo ho mai visto ma l'indirizzo torna  :Wink: 

Penso si possa fare qualcosa tipo:

Alle 18.00 alla stazione Garibaldi, alle 18.20 davanti al locale e alle 18.30 iniziamo ad emergere gli aperitivi.

Così chi vuole va via presto, chi vuole arriva tardi etc.

Cosa ne dite?

----------

## Aleksandra

Per me va benissimo  :Smile: 

Buona giornata a tutti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Penso si possa fare qualcosa tipo:
> 
> Alle 18.00 alla stazione Garibaldi, alle 18.20 davanti al locale e alle 18.30 iniziamo ad emergere gli aperitivi.
> 
> Così chi vuole va via presto, chi vuole arriva tardi etc.
> ...

 

Ottimo, se mi rimetto in fretta, vengo anch'io, questo giovedi'.

Resta inteso che l'incontro di aprile é ancora valido.

Coda

----------

## shev

Se giovedì sono a Milano vengo anch'io, non mi fermerei molto ma un salto per salutarvi (e l'aperitivo   :Cool:  ) lo farei volentieri.

Per giovedì saprò essere più preciso.

----------

## b10m

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, sembra quello (non lo ho mai visto ma l'indirizzo torna 
> 
> Penso si possa fare qualcosa tipo:
> ...

 

Si il posto e' quello, dove abbiamo fatto il primo gentoo-pub.

----------

## alexerre

up

Allora ragazzi si organizza qualcosa di infrasettimanale?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> up
> 
> Allora ragazzi si organizza qualcosa di infrasettimanale? 

 

Direi che "tra le righe" si leggeva qualcosa tipo:

Giovedì 11 Marzo

Alle 18.00 alla stazione Garibaldi, alle 18.20 davanti al locale e alle 18.30 iniziamo ad emergere gli aperitivi. 

Il locale é il "solito": http://www.milanotonight.it/locale.php/Novecento.html

Resta da capire chi c'é alle 18.00 e chi arriva dopo...

Presenti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> randomaze (18.00)
> 
> 

 

P.S. Poi l'8 Aprile sarà un'altro....

----------

## leon_73

Cattivi   :Evil or Very Mad:   Io non posso venire....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sono a Budapest   :Twisted Evil: 

Va bhe sara' la prossima volta  :Smile: 

Leo

----------

## alexerre

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giovedì 11 Marzo
> 
> Alle 18.00 alla stazione Garibaldi, alle 18.20 davanti al locale e alle 18.30 iniziamo ad emergere gli aperitivi. 
> ...

 

CaSS   :Confused: 

Vedo se risco a venire..Questo periodo e' impossibile...piu' che altro sono un po' fuori mano...

cmq ho preso nota...e magari all'ultimo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anborn

A 'sto giro do forfait anch'io...  :Sad: 

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Sono a Budapest 

 

Non diciamo a fare che cosa...  :Razz: 

Anb

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Giovedì 11 Marzo
> 
> Alle 18.00 alla stazione Garibaldi, alle 18.20 davanti al locale e alle 18.30 iniziamo ad emergere gli aperitivi. 
> ...

 

Inizio a pensare di essere antipatico  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexerre

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Inizio a pensare di essere antipatico 

 

Io invece inizio a pensare che il lavoro/studio sia antipatico   :Confused: 

----------

## leon_73

 *anborn wrote:*   

> Non diciamo a fare che cosa... 
> 
> Anb

 Bagni, messaggi e relax  :Wink: 

La vita e' cosi' dura...  :Cool:   :Cool: 

Leo

----------

## shev

Come non detto, domani non posso esserci, non posso venire a Milano  :Sad: 

----------

## Aleksandra

randomaze, io ci sarei, ma pare che ci pacchino tutti  :Crying or Very sad: 

aspettiamo notizie di coda!!

----------

## codadilupo

allora, conferma generale dei partecipanti:

 *Quote:*   

> Aleksanda
> 
> codadilupo

 

aggiungetevi, che dobbiamo capire quanti siamo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## S@aN

Ciao a tutti, 

scusate l'attesa, ma vi scrivo dai miei 38 e passa gradi di febbre ed uno stato complessivo simile ad una pezzetta  :Confused: 

Cmq domani ovviamente saro' assente, tuttavia mi piacerebbe cmq postare le foto di sabato, dove le uppo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> Aleksanda
> 
> codadilupo
> 
> randomaze

 

Mi riaggiungo  :Razz: 

mi sembra che Shev e b10m erano in forse.... notizie?

----------

## codadilupo

 *S@aN wrote:*   

> Cmq domani ovviamente saro' assente, tuttavia mi piacerebbe cmq postare le foto di sabato, dove le uppo?

 

ovviamente mi dispiace un sacco, e ti capisco: io son da una settimana con un gran malditesta, e "solo" 36,9, cazzarola: almeno m'ammalassi sul serio  :Wink: 

Cmq, se vuoi postare le foto, puoi metterle su zopen nella galleria di Peach, dove, tra l'altro, trovi le foto del GentooDay di Venezia  :Wink: 

Prova a chiedere a lui..

Coda

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> mi sembra che Shev e b10m erano in forse.... notizie?

 

Del primo ci sono notizie quattro o cinque post sopra questo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   mi sembra che Shev e b10m erano in forse.... notizie? 
> 
> Del primo ci sono notizie quattro o cinque post sopra questo 

 

 :Embarassed:  mi era sfuggito   :Embarassed: 

----------

## alexerre

Come volevasi dimostrare non sono riuscito a liberarmi per tempo...

Allora ragazzi com'e' andato il gentoo-infra_week-apertivo?

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Come volevasi dimostrare non sono riuscito a liberarmi per tempo...
> 
> Allora ragazzi com'e' andato il gentoo-infra_week-apertivo?

 

Un tranquillo aperitivo per pochi (ma buoni) intimi condito da musiche vagamente retrò (per gli altri... per me che son vecchietto erano semplicemente canzoni che non sentivo da un pò di tempo!).

Insomma positivissimo  :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci sono delle foto?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ci sono delle foto?

 

No, non eravamo forniti di macchina fotografica  :Rolling Eyes: 

...pensavamo solo a bere  :Razz: 

----------

## alexerre

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...pensavamo solo a bere 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## malessio

E dopo mesi di assenza rieccomi ... (vi ricordate di me? al velug ... con la morosa ... c'erano il cerri, coda di lupo e altre simpatiche creature della foresta di gentwood)

Ma dai ... un incotro GentooPubberitivo ... fico! Potrei anche esserci, Giovedì ... mmmumble ... si dai, poi il giorno dopo parto per Foligno, devo andare a suonare ad una serata demenziale che promette molto bene, se qualcuno vuole venire mi mandi una mail.

Ora leggo il resto dei post per la serata aperitivo.

Siete troppo fichi !!!

----------

## malessio

FRENA!!!! ma non era la settimana di pasqua ... leggo leggo ... arrivo alla fine ... e scopro che non è la settimana di pasqua ma i primi di marzo ... perchè arrivo sempre tardi!!!

pace baci a tutti.

P.S. Ribadisco circa il concerto di pasquetta a foligno, se ci sono dei geki da quelle parti saranno i benvenuti.

ribaci a tutti

----------

